# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  IPL 2012 (फुल अपडेट )

## INDIAN_ROSE22

इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग के पांचवे सत्र का रंगारंग शुभारंभ आज यहां चेन्नई में हो रहा है। ऐतिहास चिन्नास्वामी स्टेडियम में बॉलीवुड सितारे क्रिकेट के इस मेले में रौनक लगा रहे हैं।

सेरेमनी से ठीक पहले सलमान खान ने अपने अंदर की बेचैनी जाहिर की। सलमान ने कहा कि वो आईपीएल में परफॉर्म करने को बेताब हैं। सल्लू ने कहा, मुझे 6 से ज्यादा खिलाड़ियों का नाम भी नहीं पता है, मैं क्रिकेट के बारे में कैसे बोल सकता हूं...। शूटिंग में बिजी रहता हूं इसलिए मैच नहीं देख पाता। जो टीम जीतती है वही मेरी फेवरेट है।

हर्षा भोगले के बाउंसर पर सिद्धू बोल्ड

आईपीएल की ओपनिंग से पहले क्रिकेट कमेंटेटर हर्षा भोगले ने पूर्व भारतीय बल्लेबाज नवजोत सिंह सिद्धू को अपने डॉयलॉग से क्लीन बोल्ड किया। सिद्धू ने आदतन भोगले के गंजे सिर पर कमेंट किया। ऐसा सुनते ही भोगले ने तपाक से शेरी पाजी की पगड़ी का जिक्र कर उन्हें शांत कर दिया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुंबई इंडियन्स के कप्तान हरभजन सिंह ने कहा है, अब सचिन तेंडुलकर को जिम्मेदारियों से मुक्त होकर खुलकर खेलने देना चाहिए।

हरभजन ने कहा, तेंडुलकर ने हमारे लिए बहुत कुछ किया है। अब उन्हें खुलकर खेलने देना चाहिए। मैं भी जिम्मेदारियां उठा सकता हूं और टीम को आगे ले जाने का माद्दा रखता हूं। मैं चाहता हूं कि सचिन अब जितने चाहे रन बनाएं। मुझे उम्मीद है कि वह मुंबई इंडियन्स के लिए बड़ा स्कोर बनाएंगे।

चोट से वापसी कर रहे स्टार ऑफ स्पिनर ने कहा, सचिन टीम के लिए सबसे महत्वपूर्ण हैं। अब वह आराम से और खुलकर खेलना चाहतें हैं। पिछले सात-आठ महीनों में उन्होंने काफी मुश्किल समय देखा है। अब वह चाहते हैं, मैं उनकी जगह जिम्मेदारी और दबाव वहन करूं।

हरभजन ने संवाददाताओं को संबोधित करते हुए फ्रेंचाइजी की ओर से आधिकारिक बयान पढ़ते हुए कहा कि सचिन चाहते हैं कि अब उनकी जगह वह टीम का नेतृत्व करें।

भज्जी ने आईपीएल में टीम के सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रदर्शन का भरोसा व्यक्त करते हुए कहा, हमारे पास जो टीम है वह किसी भी अन्य टीम को मात दे सकती है। मुझे उम्मीद है कि हम लीग में बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन करेंगे और टीम को टूर्नामेंट में काफी आगे तक ले जाएंगे।

कप्तान ने कहा, किसी भी खेल में शुरुआत अच्छी होनी जरूरी होती है, लेकिन मैं मानता हूं कि शुरुआत से अहम अंत होता है। यह जरूरी है कि आप किस तरह से टूर्नामेंट का अंत करते हैं।

आईपीएल में बुधवार को होने वाले चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स के साथ अपने पहले मुकाबले के बारे में हरभजन ने कहा, मैंने पहले भी एम ए चिदंबरम स्टेडियम में अच्छा प्रदर्शन किया है और मुझे उम्मीद है कि हम इस बार भी अच्छा करेंगे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

नई दिल्*ली.  आईपीएल के उद्घाटन से ठीक एक दिन पहले सचिन तेंदुलकर ने मुंबई इंडियंस की कप्तानी छोड़ दी है। हरभजन सिंह ने टीम की कप्तानी की जिम्मेदीर संभाल ली है। 

गौरतलब है कि आईपीएल के पांचवे संस्*करण का आगाज मंगलवार को हो रहा है। आईपीएल के उद्घाटन को शानदार बनाने के लिए पूरी तैयारियां की गई हैं। अमेरिकी पॉप स्*टार केटी पैरी आईपीएल के पांचवे सीजन के उद्घाटन समारोह में हिस्*सा लेंगी। दिलचस्*प यह है कि केटी पैरी भारत में पहली बार लाइव परफॉर्म करेंगी। चेन्*नई के वाईएमसीए ग्राउंड (तस्*वीर) पर होने वाले इस समारोह में बॉलीवुड के महानायक अमिताभ बच्*चन के अलावा सलमान खान और प्रियंका चोपड़ा भी मौजूद होंगे। इसमें करीना कपूर के भी शामिल होने की उम्*मीद है। 

ऐसी खबर है कि आईपीएल के आयोजकों ने करीना को इस समारोह में परफॉर्म करने के लिए लाने के वास्*ते बैंकाक से प्राइवेट चार्टर प्*लेन का इंतजाम किया है। हालांकि किंग्*स इलेवन पंजाब की मालकिन प्रीति जिंटा के इस समारोह में आने को लेकर सस्*पेंस बना हुआ है। प्रीति पेरिस में अपनी नई फिल्*म की शूटिंग में व्*यस्*त हैं। वहीं, अमिताभ ओपनिंग सेरेमनी में परफॉर्म करने के लिए चेन्*नई पहुंच गए हैं। उन्*होंने कहा कि यह शहर उनके लिए दूसरे घर जैसा है क्*योंकि इस शहर में उनकी कई फिल्*मों की शूटिंग हुई है। अमिताभ समारोह के दौरान क्रिकेट पर एक कविता भी पढ़ेंगे जिसे मशहूर गीतकार प्रसून जोशी ने लिखा है। 

इस तरह क्रिकेट की दुनिया के सबसे बड़े मनोरंजन के दौरान क्रिकेट से लेकर बॉलीवुड जगत की बड़ी हस्तियां एक मंच पर दिखेंगी। पूरे 54 दिनों तक नौ टीमों के 76 मैचों के दौरान एंटरटेनमेंट का पूरा इंतजाम है। दैनिकभास्*कर.कॉम अपने पाठकों के लिए आईपीएल के हर मैच के लाइव अपडेट्स और टूर्नामेंट से जुड़ी तमाम खबरें पेश करेगा।

बीसीसीआई की मुसीबत 
इस बीच, बीसीसीआई के सामने मुसीबत आ खड़ी हुई है। बोर्ड के खिलाफ बॉम्बे हाईकोर्ट में जनहित याचिका दायर की गई है। बोर्ड पर आरोप है कि उसने आईपीएल के पिछले सीजनों में स्थानीय पुलिस से सुरक्षा ली थी। इसके एवज में पुलिस विभाग को पांच करोड़ रुपए देने थे। जो अब तक नहीं दिए गए।   

याचिका के अनुसार, '2010 में मुंबई के डीवाई पाटील स्टेडियम में 12 से 25 अप्रैल के बीच छह मैच हुए थे। इस दौरान 3345 पुलिसकर्मी तैनात किए गए थे। चूंकि नवी मुंबई पुलिस के पास स्टाफ कम था इसलिए पुणे और सतारा से पुलिसकर्मी मंगाए गए थे।' याचिका में यह भी कहा कि आठ नवंबर 2010 को पुलिस विभाग ने बोर्ड को पांच करोड़ का बिल भेजा था। लेकिन बोर्ड ने केवल 47 लाख रुपए ही चुकाए। उनका कहना था कि उन्होंने पुणे पुलिस को भी इतने ही पैसे दिए हैं। इसलिए उन्हें इससे ज्यादा पैसे नहीं देंगे। याचिका की सुनवाई इस हफ्ते हो सकती है।

'चेन्*नई की गेंदबाजी कमजोर नहीं'

आईपीएल-4 की चैंपियन चेन्नई सुपरकिंग्स के ऑस्ट्रेलियाई तेज गेंदबाज डग बोलिंजर ने इन दावों को खारिज कर दिया कि इस सत्र में उनकी टीम का गेंदबाजी आक्रमण कमजोर हुआ है। बोलिंजर ने कहा कि उनके सभी साथियों ने हाल में अच्छी गेंदबाजी की है और आर. अश्विन लगातार निखर रहे हैं। हर कोई अपनी भूमिका अच्छी तरह निभा रहा है। टीम में अश्विन के साथ स्कॉट स्टाइरिस जैसे उम्दा गेंदबाज भी मौजूद हैं। इसलिए गेंदबाजी को लेकर कोई चिंता की बात नहीं है। 
बोलिंजर ने इन खबरों का भी खंडन किया कि उन पर बड़ी टीमों के खिलाफ स्ट्राइक गेंदबाज की भूमिका निभाने तथा शेष गेंदबाजों को डिफेंसिव होने का दबाव है। उन्होंने साथ ही कहा कि ऑस्ट्रेलियाई टीम के उनके साथी बेन हिल्फेनहास की मौजूदगी उनके लिए अच्छी रहती है क्योंकि इससे लेफ्ट-राइट आक्रमण का बेहतर तालमेल बन पाता है।

ब्रॉड का आईपीएल में खेलना संदिग्ध

किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब के इंग्लिश तेज गेंदबाज स्टुअर्ट ब्रॉड का आईपीएल के इस संस्करण में भी खेलना संदिग्ध है। ब्रॉड पिंडली में खिंचाव की समस्या से जूझ रहे हैं। ब्रॉड को गाले में श्रीलंका के खिलाफ पहले टेस्ट के दौरान पिंडली में खिंचाव आ गया था और वह मंगलवार से कोलंबो में शुरू हो रहे दूसरे टेस्ट से बाहर हो गए हैं। ब्रॉड की कोलंबो टेस्ट के बाद सीधे आईपीएल में पहुंचने की योजना थी, लेकिन उन्हें इलाज के लिए स्वदेश लौटना पड़ा है। 

किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब ने ब्रॉड को पिछले वर्ष हुई नीलामी में ढाई लाख पौंड में खरीदा था। लेकिन बगल में खिंचाव के कारण वह पिछले वर्ष नहीं खेल पाए थे। ब्रॉड ने ट्विटर पर लिखा, 'मुझे इस बात की निराशा है कि मैं एक सप्ताह पहले ही घर लौट रहा हूं। हालांकि मेरी चोट ज्यादा गंभीर नहीं है, लेकिन इस हालत में मैं टेस्ट खेलने की स्थिति में नहीं हूं।' ब्रॉड की जगह स्टीवन फिन कोलंबो टेस्ट में गेंदबाजी की जिम्मेदारी संभालेंगे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

21   April 17   20:00   Royal Challengers Bangalore v Pune Warriors   M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
22   April 18   20:00   Kings XI Punjab v Kolkata Knight Riders   Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Chandigarh
23   April 19   16:00   Deccan Chargers v Delhi Daredevils   Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
24   April 19   20:00   Chennai Super Kings v Pune Warriors   M A Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai
25   April 20   20:00   Kings XI Punjab v Royal Challengers Bangalore   Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Chandigarh
26   April 21   16:00   Chennai Super Kings v Rajasthan Royals   M A Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai
27   April 21   20:00   Delhi Daredevils v Pune Warriors   Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
28   April 22   16:00   Mumbai Indians v Kings XI Punjab   Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
29   April 22   20:00   Deccan Chargers v Kolkata Knight Riders   Barabati Stadium, Cuttack
30   April 23   20:00   Rajasthan Royals v Royal Challengers Bangalore   Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Jaipur
31   April 24   16:00   Pune Warriors v Delhi Daredevils   Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
32   April 24   20:00   Kolkata Knight Riders v Deccan Chargers   Eden Gardens, Kolkata
33   April 25   16:00   Kings XI Punjab v Mumbai Indians   Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Chandigarh
34   April 25   20:00   Royal Challengers Bangalore v Chennai Super Kings   M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
35   April 26   20:00   Pune Warriors v Deccan Chargers   Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
36   April 27   20:00   Delhi Daredevils v Mumbai Indians   Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
37   April 28   16:00   Chennai Super Kings v Kings XI Punjab   MA Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai
38   April 28   20:00   Kolkata Knight Riders v Royal Challengers Bangalore   Eden Gardens, Kolkata
39   April 29   16:00   Delhi Daredevils v Rajasthan Royals   Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
40   April 29   20:00   Mumbai Indians v Deccan Chargers   Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
41   April 30   20:00   Chennai Super Kings v Kolkata Knight Riders   MA Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai
42   May 1   16:00   Deccan Chargers v Pune Warriors   Barabati Stadium, Cuttack
43   May 1   20:00   Rajasthan Royals v Delhi Daredevils   Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Jaipur
44   May 2   20:00   Royal Challengers Bangalore v Kings XI Punjab   M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
45   May 3   20:00   Pune Warriors v Mumbai Indians   Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
46   May 4   20:00   Chennai Super Kings v Deccan Chargers   MA Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai
47   May 5   16:00   Kolkata Knight Riders v Pune Warriors   Eden Gardens, Kolkata
48   May 5   20:00   Kings XI Punjab v Rajasthan Royals   Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Chandigarh
49   May 6   16:00   Mumbai Indians v Chennai Super Kings   Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
50   May 6   20:00   Royal Challengers Bangalore v Deccan Chargers   M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
51   May 7   20:00   Delhi Daredevils v Kolkata Knight Riders   Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
52   May 8   16:00   Pune Warriors v Rajasthan Royals   Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
53   May 8   20:00   Deccan Chargers v Kings XI Punjab   Rajiv ****hi International Stadium, Hyderabad
54   May 9   20:00   Mumbai Indians v Royal Challengers Bangalore   Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
55   May 10   16:00   Deccan Chargers v Delhi Daredevils   Rajiv ****hi International Stadium, Uppal, Hyderabad
56   May 10   20:00   Rajasthan Royals v Chennai Super Kings   Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Jaipur
57   May 11   20:00   Pune Warriors v Royal Challengers Bangalore   Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
58   May 12   16:00   Kolkata Knight Riders v Mumbai Indians   Eden Gardens, Kolkata
59   May 12   20:00   Chennai Super Kings v Delhi Daredevils   MA Chidambaram Stadium,  Chennai
60   May 13   16:00   Rajasthan Royals v Pune Warriors   Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Jaipur
61   May 13   20:00   Kings XI Punjab v Deccan Chargers   Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Chandigarh
62   May 14   16:00   Royal Challengers Bangalore v Mumbai Indians   M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
63   May 14   20:00   Kolkata Knight Riders v Chennai Super Kings   Eden Gardens, Kolkata
64   May 15   20:00   Delhi Daredevils v Kings XI Punjab   Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
65   May 16   20:00   Mumbai Indians v Kolkata Knight Riders   Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
66   May 17   16:00   Kings XI Punjab v Chennai Super Kings   Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association Stadium, Dharamsala
67   May 17   20:00   Delhi Daredevils v Royal Challengers Bangalore   Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
68   May 18   20:00   Deccan Chargers v Rajasthan Royals   Rajiv ****hi International Stadium, Uppal, Hyderabad
69   May 19   16:00   Kings XI Punjab v Delhi Daredevils   Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association Stadium, Dharamsala
70   May 19   20:00   Pune Warriors v Kolkata Knight Riders   Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
71   May 20   16:00   Deccan Chargers v Royal Challengers Bangalore   Rajiv ****hi International Stadium, Uppal, Hyderabad
72   May 20   20:00   Rajasthan Royals v Mumbai Indians   Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Jaipur
73   May 22   20:00   Qualifier 1 – TBC v TBC (1st v 2nd)   Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
74   May 23   20:00   Eliminator – TBC v TBC (3rd v 4th)   M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
75   May 25   20:00   Qualifier 2 – TBC v TBC (Winner Eliminator v Loser Qualifier 1)   MA Chidambaram Stadium,  Chennai
76   May 27   20:00   Final – TBC v TBC   MA Chidambaram Stadium,  Chennai

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

IPL 2012 Schedule

Match Date Time (IST) Teams Venue
1 April 4 20:00 Chennai Super Kings v Mumbai Indians M.A. Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai
2 April 5 20:00 Kolkata Knight Riders v Delhi Daredevils Eden Gardens, Kolkata
3 April 6 16:00 Mumbai Indians v Pune Warriors Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
4 April 6 20:00 Rajasthan Royals v Kings XI Punjab Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Jaipur
5 April 7 16:00 Royal Challengers Bangalore v Delhi Daredevils M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
6 April 7 20:00 Deccan Chargers v Chennai Super Kings Y.S.Rajasekhara Reddy ACA-VDCA Cricket Stadium, Visakhapatnam
7 April 8 16:00 Rajasthan Royals v Kolkata Knight Riders Sawai Mansingh Stadium Jaipur
8 April 8 20:00 Pune Warriors v Kings XI Punjab Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
9 April 9 20:00 Deccan Chargers v Mumbai Indians Y.S.Rajasekhara Reddy ACA-VDCA Cricket Stadium, Visakhapatnam
10 April 10 16:00 Royal Challengers Bangalore v Kolkata Knight Riders M. Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
11 April 10 20:00 Delhi Daredevils v Chennai Super Kings Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
12 April 11 20:00 Mumbai Indians v Rajasthan Royals Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
13 April 12 16:00 Chennai Super Kings v Royal Challengers Bangalore M.A. Chidambaram Stadium, Chennai
14 April 12 20:00 Kings XI Punjab v Pune Warriors Punjab Cricket Association Stadium, Chandigarh
15 April 13 20:00 Kolkata Knight Riders v Rajasthan Royals Eden Gardens, Kolkata
16 April 14 20:00 Pune Warriors v Chennai Super Kings Subrata Roy Sahara Stadium, Pune
17 April 15 16:00 Kolkata Knight Riders v Kings XI Punjab Eden Gardens, Kolkata
18 April 15 20:00 Royal Challengers Bangalore v Rajasthan Royals M Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore
19 April 16 20:00 Mumbai Indians v Delhi Daredevils Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
20 April 17 16:00 Rajasthan Royals v Deccan Chargers Sawai Mansingh Stadium, Jaipur

----------


## onepolitician

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12254

मित्र इस विषय पर पहले से एक सूत्र बना हुआ है !!!

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Das $utra aur banaoo isi sade hue topic par.

----------


## Teach Guru

> दस सूत्र और बनाओ इसी सड़े हुए टोपिक पर.


*क्या बात कही है....*

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र इस तरह के सूत्र, जिसमे अपडेट करने का वादा किया जाये,को रोजाना नहीं तो दो या तीन दिन में एक बार अपडेट जरूर करें!
*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोई घटना या व्यक्ति कितनी चर्चा में है इसका अंदाजा इनदिनों आप बिना बाहर निकले घर बैठे-बैठे आसानी से सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटें देखकर ही लगा सकते हैं. टिवटर और फेसबुक पर नजर डालें तो पिछले दो तीन दिनों में सौरव गांगुली और द डर्टी पिक्चर लिस्ट में सबसे आगे नजर आते हैं. द डर्टी पिक्चर टीवी पर न देख पाने के कारण लोग ‘पागल’ हुए जा रहे हैं तो दादा को आईपीएल मैच के दौरान टीवी पर देखकर लोग वाह वाह कर रहे हैं. शनिवार रात को हुए मैच में 39 साल के सौरव गांगुली अपने पुराने रंग में नजर आए...वही आक्रामकता, वही जोश और सूझ बूझ भरी कप्तानी पारी. हैरत की बात नहीं कि दादा का अपने पुराने रूप में देखकर उनके प्रशंसक फूले नहीं समा रहे. इस मैच में उन्होंने अपनी टीम पुणे वारियर्स के लिए दो विकेट लिए, कीमती रन जोड़े और मैन ऑफ द मैच रहे थे. ट्विटर आ रही टिप्पणियाँ इसकी छोटी सी मिसाल है. मसलन एक ने लिखा है कि ‘मूव असाइड शीला की जवानी, दादा का बुढ़ापा इज मच हॉटर’ यानी ‘शीला की जवानी को अब भूल जाइए, दादा का बुढ़ापा ज्यादा हॉट है’. डेल्ही डेयरडेविल्स के खिलाफ उन्हीं के मैदान पर लोग जिस तरह दादा-दादा चिल्ला रहे थे उसे देखकर मुझे कुछ देर के लिए संदेह होने लगा कि ये मैच वाकई दिल्ली में हो रहा है. किसी भी प्रतियोगिता में कुछ लम्हे, कुछ तस्वीरें इस प्रतियोगिता की पहचान बन जाती है. शनिवार को हुए मैच में भी पीटरसन का विकेट लेने के बाद गांगुली की वो दहाड़, वो मुठ्ठी भिंचकर भागना और हवा में बेतरतीब उड़ते उनके बाल ऐसी ही छवि है. पीटरसन की विकेट लेने के बाद गांगुली की भाव भंगिमा देखकर लॉर्डस में टीशर्ट उतार कर भागने वाले गांगुली की याद ताजा हो गई.
*दादा का दम*

कभी भारत के लिए दादा की कप्तानी में खेलने वाले युवराज सिंह ने तो दादा को कुछ हेयरटिप्स भी दे डाले. मैच के दौरान उन्होंने ट्विट किया था, “दादा आपने बहुत अच्छी गेंदबाजी की. लेकिन अगर बार जब आप विकेट लें तो बालों में जेल जरूर डालें.” युवराज ने मजाकिया अंदाज में ये भी लिखा था, “वैसे मैं आपको अपना हेयरजेल दे सकता हूँ क्योंकि मैने तो पिछले तीन महीनों में इसे इस्तेमाल नहीं किया है. हाहा” युवराज जैसे खिलाड़ियों को तराश कर उन्हें अपनी कप्तानी में मौका देने के श्रेय गांगुली को ही जाता है. गांगुली के जितने प्रशंसक हैं, उन्हें नापसंद करने वाले भी हैं. वे कई बार विवादों के घेरे में भी रहे हैं. पिछली बार तो आईपीएल खिलाड़ियों की नीलामी में किसी टीम ने उन पर बोली ही नहीं लगाई थी....उस समय लोगों ने उनकी खूब खिल्ली उड़ाई थी. कुछ ने कहा कि इस ‘अपमान’ के बाद गांगुली खुद ही खेलना बंद कर देना चाहिए. पर गांगुली को यूँ ही किंग ऑफ कमबैक नहीं कहा जाता. जब जब आलोचकों ने उनके परिदृश्य से गायब होने की ‘भविष्यवाणी’ की है तब तब उन्होंने जोरदार वापसी की है. चाहे वे भारतीय टीम से लंबे समय तक निकाले जाने के बाद टीम में वापसी हो या फिर आईपीएल में एंट्री. अपनी तमाम आलोचनाओं और कमजोरियों के बावजूद यही किलर इंस्टिक्ट गांगुली को इतने सालों से महाराज बनाए हुए है. वैसे गांगुली ही नहीं द्रविड़ जैसे पुराने दिग्गजों को भी आईपीएल में लोगों का काफी समर्थन मिल रहा है. कहना गलत नहीं होगा कि इन खिलाड़ियों को इस तरह फुल फॉर्म में खेलते हुए देखने का लोगों के पास आईपीएल के अलावा खास मौका नहीं है. आईपीएल में अपने दमखम में दादा ने एक हलचल तो मचा ही दी है. अब उनकी असली परीक्षा है कि वो अपनी नई नवेली पुणे वारियर्स टीम को कितनी आगे तक ले जाते हैं.

----------


## The Unique

आज तो पंजाब जीत गया!!!

----------


## The Flyer

इस बार का IPL  दिल्ली के जितने के पुरे आसार है!

----------

